# Easy make Gibbet - Part 2



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Easy make Gibbet - part 1


This how to is for a Gibbet made from Plastic Plumbers Tape and is probably one of my easier builds. This requires little or no prop making skills or tools. As the tape has holes along the entire length, measurements are done by the number of holes and not by inches or centimeters. The...




www.halloweenforum.com





Continuation of the Gibbet cage...

1. To form the top, The longest strips are overlapped by two holes each, Secure the center hole to hold all 4 strips in place, then secure the last holes using the nuts and bolts.





















2. For the hanging rings, undo the nuts on the short ends, bend the ends back to form a short loop, then secure with the nut. Next put a plastic curtain ring through the loop. Attached a twelve inch length of chain to each curtain ring.















































3. Finally spray paint the entire cage in a matt black paint









This build took about 2 hours to make then another hour to spray paint. The cost of the materials was around $15, but did not use all the materials, so the cost is more like $10.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial, Herman! Looks fantastic!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, this came out looking great and the materials are easy to find. I really like how the shower curtain rings look with the chain. Nice work, Herm!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

alucard said:


> Hey, this came out looking great and the materials are easy to find. I really like how the shower curtain rings look with the chain. Nice work, Herm!


Thank you my friend, I have to admit that you were the inspiration behind this project with your how to, so thank you for that


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Loving this! I got half of my materials in the mail yesterday. I didn't pick up my hardware yet because I wanted to make sure the holes were the right size. This is going to be my build this weekend...hopefully.


----------

